# Soooooooo



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Who wants me to make a new Zombiestomped soon??


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh! Me! Do it Jake! I was very sad when it seemingly dropped off for a while. I also am a secret blur fan so make it happen!


----------



## bassaholic (Aug 27, 2011)

w00t w00t more development for the D2 hell yeah!!!

:grin2:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd like to see ZS again, as it was the closest to stock without all the bloatware.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

+1 to that. Booooo to bloat.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Hells yeah


----------



## dmoriarty (Sep 4, 2011)

ZS was my favorite ROM for the Droid 2. Smooth performance and the battery would last forever. So heck yeah I'd love to be back on it.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd definitely like to see a new ZS. I can't lie... I LOVE CM, but I'd also like to switch it up a little.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Fear not D2 users.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

I would to use ZS again..miss it..thanks jakebites


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Bring it on man. Would love stone ZS action.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MindArchr (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes-please!


----------



## atamagaokashii (Jun 13, 2011)

Hell yeah! I want to be stomped again!!!!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave development for releases.
Since you did that you have to make a .602 zombiestomped 

Edit: .602 for DX


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Please leave development for releases.
> Since you did that you have to make a .602 zombiestomped
> 
> Edit: .602 for DX


Hmmm, looks like ima have to stock up and four lokos and red bulls then


----------



## rtfield (Jul 23, 2011)

I would definitely love to have it.

Will v1.71 not work over the ota update?


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend trying to flash it over the ota.


----------

